# can i get tests on nhs before treatment



## tinkerbell24

Hi ladies I hope I'm posting in the right thread. I'm hoping to start private ivf end of this year beginning of next and I've had tests done before which are now out of date. I've had both tubes removed and just wandering if anyone on here has had their bloods/urine tests done on the nhs and took them to their clinic? What tests was your doctor willing to do? And did you pay a fee for a copy? I can't see much on the ivf thread so thought I may get some answers here. I'm trying my best to reduce the cost as its taken us 5 years nearly to get to ivf thanks x


----------



## optimistic 13

Hi tinker bell we are private treatment ... We were able to have nearly all of our preliminary tests with gp at I cost ..no cost of copies ...
May depend on your surgery and their policies.
We did not have no problem I had around 15 tests and hubby had around 6 )
Good luck..
It all helps when you're paying to have some freebies hehehe


----------



## tinkerbell24

Fantastic I have a appointment to talk about it next Friday what tests should I ask for? My ivf clinic have said I only need amh, fsh, ovary check, hiv and hepatitis. Forgive me if this sounds stupid but is the hiv urine or blood? They never mentioned sti checks at all but if I do have these done by gp anyway will they be urine also? Also do they have a certain timeframe between tests and starting treatment? Sorry for all the questions I'm new to all this and absolutely terrified x


----------



## optimistic 13

There is about 15 for us all blood 
Some at different stages of your cycle.
All tests have to be new tests unfortunately won't use old info.
Every clinic is different may be worth checking their website where your having the treatment , I'm with bcrm their website is great all info )
Also most clinics have an info meeting to Attend 
Or if the Ivf clinic have given you a list just go with that  
Nothing to worry over ..
Have you had chlamydia tests before ?
Nearly all tests are blood.
All tests will be done before treatment starts unfortunately. 
All these tests are part of the referral process they don't take long.
From referral to consultation for us was 3mths.


----------



## vera_gangart

Unfortunately GPs don't have access to AMH testing but the rest your GP may be able to organise. Technically if you are going for private treatment then the tests should not be covered by the NHS but most GPs will probably do for you.

Ovary check is not a blood test - do they mean an ultrasound? I would check that with them so you know what you need. The wait for ultrasound on the NHS may be around 1-2 months.

HIV is a blood test.


----------



## optimistic 13

I had amh at the clinic bcrm (fertility)it was the last test before my consultation I had to pay £60 for this.
I had rubella , chlamydia, hiv, syphillis, hep b, hep c, haematology hb basic , serum Lh fh 1-5 days of cycle , serum tsh ...all bloods.
I had all these with gp and didn't pay for any. ))

The scan I had on the day of ten consultation with my consultant think this costs £150


----------



## tinkerbell24

Optimistic I've had the sti tests before by urine and swabs ext they've didn't  mention by email having those tests just hiv, HEP b & c amh and ultrasound for ovaries. I've been on website and doesn't state sti tests either which I found strange but have been told all sti tests are urine and swabs but wasn't sure if it's different in different clinics.

Vera I've just checked my email again and yes the test is a ultrasound silly me thinking it's a blood   

Do I get results by phone or appointment x


----------



## tinkerbell24

Optimistic I just read your last post I never new the sti would be bloods because all mine were urine a while back I'm a bit confused as to why my ivf clinic hasn't mentioned sti screening and I even asked them about syphilis as its stars on their website and they replied they don't do that test x


----------



## optimistic 13

Guess everyone clinic has different protocol 
Not to worry ...
When the test results are back in I called in for a copy of way one )
when the gp does the referral they will enclose your results with this )


----------



## optimistic 13

If they haven't stated it don't worry about it .
Just follow their list ))

There are of course different ways of obtaining results


----------



## donna80

Hi tinker bell, I've read a few of your other posts and so happy for you that your at the stage to Be able to have treatment, 
I've recently moved clinics, my new clinic said they would accept test results up to 2 years old, but the treatment must be finished before the 2 years is up, 

I needed 
Bloods HIV, HEP B, HEP C, FSH, AMH, CMV, RUBELLA, 

Urine CHLAMYDIA, 

Your gp should do most of them, although my gp refused as we are now private funded, so I requested my notes from my previous clinic and go my results that way, I did need 1 blood test and found it cheaper to get it done at the path lab in London, than at my new clinic, 

Your best of ringing your chosen clinic and asking them what you need and how long the results will be valid for, 

God luck really hope it works for you 
Donna x


----------



## tinkerbell24

That was another thing they said by email to take the copies with me as its quicker than waiting for the gp to send it through. What worries me was with it been so expensive this may be the only chance I get and they said if my gp helps with the test then it will reduce the cost slightly but I don't want to get there and them say oh by the way you need these tests that wasn't stated on the site or by email does that make sense? If you don't mind me asking why do they do the bloods and not urine? I'mbot as bad with injections but have tended to pass out with bloods before now so all these bloods making me feel sick   I'd never make a nurse


----------



## tinkerbell24

Ho Donna thank you so much I'm so nervous. Sounds like each clinic is different. They told me the results are valid up to a year so my partners semen analysis would be out of date now and so would any tests I've had in the past. Does the ivf clinic ask weird sexual questions...very embarrassing to answer them next to your partner   I'm easily embarrassed    now it's come around I'm trying to do so much research and feel so nervous. I hope my gp will help me x


----------



## optimistic 13

UnfortUnately the investigations are intrusive 
But the more info they know the better they can treat you..
They are very understanding.
I'm sure they hear all sorts )
Most nurses and hcas are very good and sympathetic to people having needle issues just let them know ))

I think all clinics have different protocol, just be assured with the one you are with Is right for you 
Sadly it is expensive ... But it can happen first cycle )

In the end we needed icsi treatment Which is more expensive the consultant told us the max cost for us would be inc drugs ...


----------



## tinkerbell24

Not looking forward to in trust questions then...Not sure why they need to dig so deep    I'm very excited but I think once I get going I'll be ok I'm a strong one as people say. So sorry you need to pay extra it's so unfair x


----------



## donna80

I never thought my clinic would say 2 years and was expecting to pay for them again, We have never been asked about our sex life thank god cos dh would die!  . They will more than likely ask if you get any pain or discomfort during sex, that's all, I always found the Drs to be very matter of fact it the nurses that are nicer and will help answer any questions you have during treatment, 

Any test you do at the gp ask to collect a printed copy, and photocopy it before you give it to the clinic, because they are great at losing things, 

I have a book by Kate Brian, called the complete guide to IVF, pm me your address and il post it to you, I don't need it anymore and would like someone to get use of it, 

Donna x


----------



## optimistic 13

Thank u but we didn't know this til this year after 5 yr ttc.. After more investigations that nhs would give us )
We have had a lot of unanswered questions... To actually have an answer is amazing news as means you can move on.

The area we live in states under nhs our bmi is based as a couple.
So we are unable to have free cycles.
We have accepted this and spent a year squirrelling savings for As many goes as poss.. 

I remember filling out paper work for the consultation of our history this includes, sex life, periods, pain, fertility issues as much history


----------



## tinkerbell24

Oh right from all the horror stories I heard I thought they ask you sex history such as ex partners? Sti? Things like that I don't mind if it's just about pain during sex ect but to answer other questions would be awkward for me and my partner my partner more so as he's no Angel where his past is lady wise   so they don't ask these questions in the room you answer them on a form? That would be much better as I really don't need to hear my partners long history makes me want   him haha. 

Optimistic seems like you've had such a tough time I really hope you get the outcome e you deserve!! 

Donna I will definitely be asking for a copy as its not the first time my gp as lost or mislaid things. 
The clinic I've chosen has 44% success rate I'm not sure if that's good? Hope so. The book sounds great I do have one but not read it all yet so not sure how informative it will be. 

Do they ask about men's bmi's as my partner is not big but has put on a lot more weight lets just say he's content


----------



## optimistic 13

If your self funding the male bmi isn't applicable.
But Drs will always advice with bmi.
It's more of a concern with Us women my clinic state bmi 35 under self funding  , 29  nhs..

Thanks it's a real tough journey a real rollercoaster...

I guess if all sti where Checked, diagnosed , treated at the time etc wouldn't see a prob.
I guess it's personal choice if you don't want to disclose any info.
But they will be all in your medical records.
I know these things are tricky and everyone has a past.
Try not to fret .
I kept copies of every test result for my own record also if anything got lost.

I've just hAd isci and now in the 2ww it's awful.
Praying for test day Sunday ... Just want all our Wishes dreams to come true


----------



## tinkerbell24

Oh I really hope it's good new I'll have fingers and toes crossed and will pop back to check    

When I had my ectopic they told me I was all clear and couldn't find why it had happened it's stumped them. When I eventually got my last tube out they went another funny cause I new something was wrong but they kept saying it's just a blocked tube from the ectopic but after me bugging them they did the operation and found tons of hydro fluid which could jeopardise ivf so I'm glad I bugged them they turned a bit funny and said it must of been through a pat sti now I've always been careful and if not checked so I was angry to say the least, they put it into my head and made me feel bad. They gave me a antibody blood which I requested and they said if it was positive they'd call me if not they wouldn't bother and I never got the call so I'm assuming I was right! It just worries me now because (I'm a self confessed worried and hypochondriac at times) that if I get to the clinic and they say we see your test was positive I'd die to say the least aswell as been very shocked. This was done 2 years ago though. X


----------



## donna80

They don't ask about your past partners only if you have had ever been pregnant, that's all, god my dh would of died if he had to list all his partners, let's just say he liked boys holidays in his younger days and always visited a Sti clinic when he came home!!!   

My hubby's never had he's weight checked, thank god, he's rather plump at the min!   because your private it shouldn't matter anyway, 

I went Amazon crazy for IVF books when I was told I needed treatment, I'm one of them people that needs to feel in control and know what's happening, (OCD) they are really informative, I used to read a couple of pages at bed time every night, the Sita west relaxation cd is really helpful too when going through treatment, don't know if it's the cd itself of the 20-30 mins of peace and quiet, but whatever it got me through, 
As for Success rates I've not even checked for my clinic, (I'm going to check now) I kind of see it as 50-50 it going to work or it's not! I think 44 % is good tho, I think the average is about 38-40% 
You sound just like I did when I started out, the injections terrified me and nearly put me off, I used to get held down for A blood test   
They become second nature tho, I used to do mine first thing in the morning so I didn't need to think about if for the rest of the day, 
I used to treat my self to new undies and socks for the day I had to go for scans!   They become second nature too, 

Donna x


----------



## tinkerbell24

Yes I be been pregnant before mmc at 14 weeks. My partner was exactly the same but he won't admit it but we were friends before we got together so I know what he was like. Your sentence on your partners sti visits made me giggle.men have no shame   The relaxation sounds good I might try that. The thought of injecting myself makes me feel sick   the actual ivf I know will be hard but I'm quite strong willed in front of people so people think I'm ok its the whole consultation and tests that scare me cause I'm quite private unless I'm on here and don't like doctors asking questions or going to deep I feel its invading privacy I know they have to do it but it's just so personal to me does that make sense? Oh the things we have to go through. My partner is definitely bigger than when I met him but not overly big he just says he's content. Funny thing is my clinic had bad reviews years ago but now seem a lot better. 

New undies sound lovely don't want to be going on my old Bridget Jones ones    My old faithfulls I call them might even treat myself to pyjamas and use it as a excuse to lounge around after work.

Thank you so Mich for your replies no doubt I'll be back here with more questions soon


----------



## donna80

Me and my dh were friends for 8 years before we got together too, ours Is a bit of a strange story as when we first met I was going out With his best friend. it wasn't anything too serious and when we finished (only lasted 3months) we all stayed best friends  (so I know most of both of their dirty secrets  )  we all get on great now, he was best man at our wedding and I child minded his and dw son, everyone else know me and dh would get together eventually because we were so close and always together, 

It is really scarey talking about personal things to a complete stranger, you feel why do they need to know that, but being private you should see the same Dr for all your appointments you do begin to relax a little, after so many appointments you will wonder what you are worried about, You can also ask that none of your information be shared with the gp or anyone else, it really is up to you who you tell, you don't even need to tell a midwife you are having a IVF baby I was told buy my last consultant, 
I wen for my first scan in granny pants dh was horrified!    I know I needed a scan but though it was just a On the tummy one   New pyjamas are always fab when cycling, nice comfy snuggley ones, and a few good reading books or box sets are a saviour, 
When are you thinking of starting your treatment? 
Xx


----------



## tinkerbell24

What a story and fab ending bit simlar to ours I was seeing my partners friends years before we got together and my partner always liked me always chatting by text/email now here we are.

I'm sure the ivf consultant won't just bring up anything and everything without asking me I'm sure. Does he need to contact my gp or just go by what tests I have with me.

Granny pants   my partner would be mortified and laugh at same time whilst I sit there red faced. I'm hoping to start end of this year beginning of next I don't want to rush in without my research and panic myself further. I'm sure I'm worried over nothing I'm just very private especially with stranger and its different on here cause were all going through similar things so nice to have embarrassing stories to share x


----------



## tinkerbell24

Adding to my last post I was thinking earlier about the semen analysis and said to my partner how'd you feel about it he's already done it once before at home before I found out my remaining tube was blocked and needed removing he took ages at home!!! We were 10 mins late then he said sheepishly to the nurse is that enough   not Mich for the thought of him doing it in a room though enjoying himself whilst I'm sitting there, not to mention the magazine I'd like to think he's thinking of me    but then he said I have to sit and watch doctors retrieve your eggs and put them back ect good point but it's not by choice


----------



## donna80

how strange our stories are similar, 

The consultant will ask you for a brief medical history and ops things  you tell them if you have had  ie eczema, asthma, appendix and so on.. nothing invasive 

I've not heard of a clinic contacting your gp for test results, I was just told to bring in what results I have, I started with a a4 size plastic zippy wallet, I now have a double size ring binder that is about to burst.   I've kept all my letters and copies off all my results, 

It's a good idea to research clinics, Have you thought about going to the infertility show in London it usually on early November I went when I first started ttc 
Most of the clinics are There and you can have a chat with staff members from most of them, some even offer a free consultation if you enter a competition ie: guess the amount of blown up sperms in the jAr!     
you pick up a lot of information some of it unless to you and fit for the recycle box but some of it will be helpful and as for free pens...every pen in our house has a fertility clinic advertised on it!!   . It's about £15 each entry but defo worth it, there are talks from different clinics and consultants too. A lot of very useful information in one place, and dh felt a   Going so I went with my sister.. Boy did we get some strange looks.. 

I'm never going to live down the going for a scan in granny pants dh tells everyone who will listen!!     He was in stitches and I was bright red and trying to hide them in my skirt,   
This journey certainly strips you of most of your dignity,  
It is so nice to talk on here and not be judged and everyone of us is in the same boat, I only a few girl friends one has just had a baby after falling pregnant while on the waiting list for IVF and the other backed away from me last year when I started my first deivf she has also been Tcc but her dh has grown up children so they won't get funded and he won't save up and let her have treatment, she can't even get him to the go for a sperm test.   

Donna xx


----------



## donna80

My dh said after one of our first appointments and the dildo cam scan deadly serious. do you really think I enjoy watching the Dr shove things covered with a condoms in to my wife!   

My dh had to produce one of  his first sample In a disabled toilet at our local hospital. While people were trying to open the door and knocking and all sorts!    We didn't want to do it at home in case we got stuck in traffic and didn't get there in time, I think for him the best part of this horrible journey was being told he had no sperm and had to have it removed surgically, so no more playing with pots in the toilet!  

The things we have to do..we have to laugh or we will cry,


----------



## tinkerbell24

Ooh that's good to know. 
My partner would say the exact same thing!! I'm not sure what these play rooms as I call them are like but heard there's magazines and even videos!!!  I told him not to be watching those and in a coy voice says I wouldn't do that  
Oh your poor hubby not able to play  
I'd better invest in a folder then   quite like paper work it's soothing or that's just me been strange. 
London sounds good I have read about the fertility opening evenings. I'm going to buy lots of books and relaxation CD's and give them ago too. 

My partner would try to embarrass me too by telling anyone and everyone about my underwear. 
What a shame your friends hubby won't help that's awful! 

So I'll be needing new folder, New pants and pj's...any excuse to treat myself


----------



## donna80

It's not strange It is actually quiet nice to read through the paper work now and again, almost feel like I have something to show for the last 7+ years,    You defo need a folder, I even treated my self to one of them big Ted baker bag with a bow to carry my folder in!  

The play room    you have read 50 shades of gray them   I've not seen the film yet,   Our last clinic sat us in one of the "mens" rooms for a few mins because our donor was in the clinic, there were a pile of magazines and a TV video combi, didn't see any videos although the nurse did go in first to make sure it's clean!   

And don't forget the dvds box sets and books to keep your mind busy, dh goes spare at me I've already started to gather up a collection of keeping my mind busy activities, he's not seen half of it yet!


----------



## tinkerbell24

7+ years wow your a saint don't think I could do it for that long.  

I've read the fifty shades but not seen the film...yet. trying get dp watch it with me when it's out  
I'm not as bothered about the magazines but not keen on him watching other women on video's. 
My dp works late one week and earlier the next so the box sets will definitely come out, nice bubble bath pj's on box sets out, if lovey dovey ones I'll need tissues too


----------



## donna80

It's been a long road, when we first started out we were told it was dh with the problem, when we overcome that one and cycled it became clear that I've got problems too, we've tried donor eggs but I honestly think it was a sperm issue that stopped it working, so now we are using donor embryos from my sil who has a lovely little boy for the same batch of embryos, so I am really quiet hopeful this time, I lost my mum 4 years ago too so took some time out from ttc, 

I'm  Quiet lucky in that sense dh has never shown any interest in the mags and he thinks the DVDs are degrading to ladies, he's not in to 50 shades of gray at all, il be on my own with that one,  

My dh is a 4 on 4 off permanent night shift, sowe don't have many arguments over the TV,   
Makes me feel really old tho because once he goes to work it's pjs on and I watch the soaps then I go of to my bed with a box set or film, I'm terrible for buying DVDs and box sets from Amazon, 
 Xx


----------



## tinkerbell24

Oh my goodness so you never knew you had problems too that's awful what a shock. I'm hoping they don't find nothing eles with me my dp says I should set up a bed at my doctors   but seems each time I've had a test something is wrong so I won't keep my hopes up everything will be ok. I've been told I have scar tissue from the surgery so I'm not sure if that'll make a difference to ivf I hope not. 
I'm so sorry about your mum how awful. I'm close to my parents but more close to my nan who recently had breast cancer and just beat it for the second time. When I told her we had the money she cried but I don't think she understands it doesn't always work she thinks I'll definitely have a baby bless her.
My partner has said before he's not into the DVD's of women either (when he was younger he was) not interested in fifty shades either but I really want to have a nosey at it. 

The pj's sound like me when I get home and he's on mates I have bath,pj's then soaps and DVD until he comes in to change the channel over   or he'll sit on eBay looking at cars or bike's just to look at them   boys and their toys.


----------



## donna80

With us were were sent straight to the IVF unit when the Drs saw dh had no sperm, no tests were carried out on me other than the standard go ones, the day they cancelled my cycle day 9 of Simms they took blood for the AMH test and done a AFC afew weeks later and saw that I had AFC of 2 and AMH was 1.1, so it would never work, I managed to apply for extra funding and won my case but to the tests not being done before my treatment, I used that funding last year and now are private, our clinic is 400 miles away 
As long as they do all the tests first you should be fine, I think they can remove scar tissue if they think it will be a problem, I have a small fibroid they have assured me is isn't in a Place to cause implanting problems, we have 5 embryos so hopefully enough for 2 goes if the first fails I am going to ask for the fibroid to be removed before the next one,
I was really close to my mum, especially since my dad died 9 years before her, thinking they are both together And happy again is what got us through and it's still does, my nan is 91 and really poorly, she gave me some money last year to help start our savings off, she calls it baby business and she loves knitting before my cycle last year she knitted me 15 baby cardigans, it broke my heart to tell her it failed, I've wrapped the cardigans in tissue paper and put them all in a plastic crate in our storage unit, so they aren't in my face every day, 
 To your nan for fighting cancer twice, she must be a strong lady, 

My dh sits watching videos on you tube if I'm watching something on TV because he knows they sounds of the videos over the telly bugs the hell out of me, so il record what I want to watch for when he's not around   
Men can't live with them and can't live without them,


----------



## tinkerbell24

Wow you lost your mum and dad how awful   bless your nan I love nanas. My mans very strong a year before her cancer she had a heart bypass so she's been through so much. 

I really hope your cycle works and those cardigans come in handy!!  
Baby business made me giggle bless her.
They said scar tissue shouldn't be a problem but it does grow back apparently so I hope I havnt left it to late for the tissue to be a problem. They did say there was tissue around or over my ovaries so I   it isn't a problem don't know how many more hurdles I can get through...us women must be tough cookies!

Yep my dp also a you tube user I make him put in head phones so I can watch tv but when I talk to him he smiles like he's heard me so I slap him to get his attention   he can't win God help him when I'm on meds   
I must admit I did some you tubing last night on ivf which was brilliant to watch a good outcome but heartbreaking watching a negative one. My anxiety starting to play up as it gets closer I get hot sick and sweaty even red faced which embarrasses me then I get more redder


----------



## donna80

It was hard losing them both but was worse for my sister as she is 8 years younger than me and was only 14 when dad died, and 22 when we lost mum, so at least I had longer with both of them, me and my sister are so close now and talk on the phone twice a day, she has been my rock throughout all my treatment, she's the level headed one of us, she just has a way to get through to me when no one else can, you would think she's the oldest,   
My nans has heart failure, she had a pacemaker and some stents put in, she is housebound unless I take her out in my car, I just hope she gets to see her first great grandchild, when she says "how's the baby business coming on" I always have a giggle, my grandad (on other side of family) called it mfi I think he's just confusing it with my auntie who used to work at mfi,   Bless them, they are trying to understand tho, 

When you see the consultant and he does a scan mention the scar tissue and hopefully they will keep a eye on it, 

Unfortunately my dh can't wear earphones as he has a deformity witch starts at his left ear and runs all the way down he's left side, when he was born he barely had a ear and it's all been reconstructed with lots of surgery in he's teens, the deformailty is also what caused him to have no sperm, he has a tube missing can't remember what it's called, he's ear was the only thing noticed at birth it wasn't until we started to ttc that they picked up on everything else, he's only got 1 kidney, a larger lung on one side and a extra rib, he's fingers and toes are a lil odd to but not noticeable unless you know it's there, I'm always slapping or throwing things at dh to get he's attention he's has very selected hearing   I only go on you tube to watch videos of silly dogs, not very often tho, I will be looking if I need to do this prosap injection my self tho someone said there was a video of how to do it on there, 
Anxiety is horrible I never suffered with it until I had my first Ivf, I was constantly being sick and not holding down food, I had to go for loads of tests because they thought it was something to do with my tummy, I used to shake too and not want to go out, I spent 3 months on anti sickness tablets Just so I could eat, I don't sleep for days before a appointment as I worry that in going to forget what to ask or il sleep through the alarm or something, 
The meds turned me into a   Dh just done loads of overtime and left me to get on with it,  
I was one told us women us like tea bags the hotter the water the stronger we get,


----------



## tinkerbell24

Your sister sounds amazing we all need a rock at a time like this I'm still unsure of who to tell and who not to tell because I don't want people asking me about it constantly because it would put more pressure on me plus I'm doing my driving test soon been longer than expected and I'm a nervous wreck behind the wheel   my grandad died of bowel cancer I was really close to him and that hit me hard, I do talk to him now asking for a sign I'll be ok   My mum has ms but still mobile at the moment and works in a school but she's not one I can talk to as she decides to tell everyone I only told her the other day about the money for ivf and she rang everyone! My partners not one to talk at all he's very much the strong one always thinks positron perhaps too positive the other day I did call him heartless until he told me to look upstairs at a note he'd left saying he's got ivf money ooops. 

Your poor hubby been through a lot too you both sound very strong together. Last night I told my dp we need be ready for ivf ready for what it's brings it'll change things if it fails money wise and if we did get pregnant Wed have a extra little person too. I just get the "I know I know" 

I shake too!!! Sometimes at absolutely nothing if I'm handing over papers a shake and always look nervy it's the red face I hate so I'd I do get asked horrible questions on my consultation I'll more than likely pass out with embarrassment   wish I could control it. My dp mother was showing me clothes she's bought her 2 year old granddaughter the other day and I started sweating and was dying to walk out I always use the loo as my get away even if I be just been   which makes people think I hav a bladder problem   I'm feeling less nervous but off course my nerves will come back near to the ivf starting. Not sure how to go around work though I don't want to tell them I havnt been there long and they gave a form asking if I need time of work for anything and I said no as I thought would jeopardise the job


----------



## donna80

I didn't tell anyone other than family when we first started IVF, I hated being asked when we were going to have a baby as we had been married a few years by then, so one day I just decided the next person that asks I'm going to be honest And if they don't like what they hear they can bugger off, so now I don't know who knows and who don't but I'm past caring, I know the people that are inportant to me are supporting me and that's what really matters, 
Good luck with your driving test, for me passing my test is on my top 5 list of best things that's happened to me. 
My mum had Ms too and I got diagnosed with it in my early 20s, I only have relapse remitting so am fine most of the time on my bad days I just sleep!    My mums was a lot worse than me tho she has secondary progressive I think it was called and was still mobile although wobbly and used a stick to walk, ( the Ms had nothing to do with her dying)  that was so sweet the was your do got the money without worrying you, I control the money here, my dh is terrible and would spend he's whole monthly wage in a week if I didn't, I pay all the bills and put savings away he's gets he's pocket money!   . He knows we would never had had the money to fund this cycle if I haven't, I have tried to speak to him about if this fails we will need to carry on saving he just says you sort it out you know what your doing! Men!   It would be the same if the cycle worked il have to arrange the money to afford baby items, He is supportive it's just he's way,  
He has been throught a lot we all have my lil sister is getting married in sept so with her wedding and our treatment we are   This is the year things start getting better for all of us, and we can both move on the the next page in our lives, at the moment I feel like we are stuck in the past everyone else is moving forward but us,  
I know what you mean about using the toilet excuse to get out of dicfult conversations My mil is constantly going on about sil baby, I don't mind so much now he's nelly a year old but when he was tiny it drove me insane and I wouldn't ring her, we are very similar so have a clash of personalities   
reasearch and read them books as much as you can, you will feel more in control if you know what's coming next,  don't worry about work as your not starting treatment until later in the year you will be able to use some holidays, you could also ask your Dr to sinpgn you off sick, you don't need to tell them ifs for treatment, the Dr can just put gyne problems,


----------



## tinkerbell24

Wow how strange your mum had ms too. My mum was diagnosed when I was younger so I didn't think about it too much when she had a relapse she was bed ridden for a week which scared me to death but when she relapses now her limbs go numb but she still tries to plod on and she has such a bad attitude at times so try not to stress her out. She had belsapausy (sorry for spelling have no idea how spell it   then she was told she had a stroke 10 Yeats ago she didn't know about so her face is slightly different now. I did worry it could be genetic but read it isn't. Sometimes if I get the shakes ect it worries me just in case. It's a horrible illness and I look on the ms website if she's not feeling to well to help me understand. 

How horrible for you to be diagnosed at a young age I do t know how I'd cope with that news your a strong one.

I used to control a lot of the money but now we share it out I my I pay the bills he pays for him he has no idea how   I wasn't earning enough to get a loan and he had debts when he was younger so this is the first time we've been accepted he keeps joking about buying another car he's car mad! 

As for the mil do t get me started...when her youngest sons gf was pregnant she was really sympathetic she hid scan pictures and things then when she went in Labour she just changed sent my partner a text saying 'baby born if your interested' I felt so guilty. He went to visit (I didn't go) and I felt so jealous! Then each time we went his mums and they were there we'd get ignored and baby rubbed in my face, them complaining about being tired all the time.so now we don't go when they are there. 

What are your thoughts on lucky stones ect I have nothing lucky. Someone mentioned taking something lucky or seen a psychic I've always wanted to see one but to scared go before ivf just in case it's not the news I want x


----------



## donna80

The ms website is great for information, my mum didn't get dignosed until about 2 years before she died, the signs were all there she just wouldn't go to the Dr's, it was at one of my yearly check up that I mentioned to the Dr that she has some symptoms he got her fast tracked and dignosed, I think she was just scared, I handled it really badly when I was diagnosed, It wasn't long after I lost my dad so I wasn't ready to deal with anything really, it took me about 4 years to learn how to deal with it, I had to learn to listen to my body and go with the he flow, if I'm tired and sore I rest, I can deal with the numb legs and spasms its the nerve in my face that really gets me down I've got something else called trigmnal neuralgia (not sure on sp) when it's cold or really windy the nerve plays up I get shooting pains in my face and it swells up only on one side, so I don't go out much in the winter,   we were told it isn't genetic we were just both unlucky, A stroke on top of the Ms. Your mum must be a string lady too, 

Men and there cars. We just have one car and share it, dh wanted to get a second car but I said no because of the expense, we don't need it, I use our car during the day while he's sleeping and he takes it to work at night, on the odd time I do need to go out in the evening my sister gives me a lift or I borrow her car, 

I've got some mil stories..My mil hasn't got a sympathetic bone in her body, I got told to "get over it" when I said no to walk round a shop full of baby stuff just after our fail cycle last year!    the first time we went to visit after sil baby was born he was 4months old, and we for told don't know why your bothering it's hard work and stressful and people moan when you ask them to babysit!   We did have a big failing out with DHs family as sil went through IVF without telling us she was even thinking about it just phoned and told us she was pregnant with a IVF baby, and then kicked off because we were shocked and dh was disappointed as he thought he was close to his sister, she turned it around in jan this year when she phoned me and offered us her  5 left over embryos, we couldn't say no to them, as it cut down on us needing just over £10000. (Ten thousand) to needing just over £3000 witch we had, we all get on fine now and the baby is nearly a year so it doesn't hurt anymore, just makes me giggle when she moans about how hard it is..I'm like bring it on I want to get fat and be sick and have swollen ankles and have to waddle like a duck, il love to sit up all night and calm a crying baby,   I want to Be able to say in shattered because the baby kept me up all night not I'm shattered coz I'm not sleeping worrying about treatment and so on....

I've got a lucky cushion (literally a 101 Dalmatian lucky, I love the films and substitute my infertility with dogs) my mum even said that to someone once in a shopping centre, someone from the estate where we grew up asked if I was going  to have a baby, this was before our first cycle I was thinking of what to say my mum said knowing my daughter if she got pregnant she would give birth to puppies as that all she does is bring puppies home!)  my mum bought it for me when my very first cycle was cancelled, i squash it in my bag when I go to appointments I also have a chain that was my mums I only wear it to hospital appointments as it brings my ecszma up, I've alway had good appointment s when I'm wearing. It, I've thought about seeing a psychic but I don't want to hear bad news either, 
I'm feeling really hopeful about this cycle then I worry about what it would do to me if it fails, I've realised Me and dh were in a bad place last year after our FET failed, 

Are you doing much over the weekend? Xx


----------



## tinkerbell24

That sounds so Much like my mum her nerves go in the winter and her eyes are always streaming when she's outside. When her face dropped on one side the school she works in is a primary school so the kids didn't understand and questioned her and she came home in tears many times her face is a lot better now but when she relapses it drools on one side and one of her eyes are more lazy than the other too it's a horrible thing to have I can't even begin to imagine, when she was a diagnosed she thought that was it and just saw wheelchair and death which was hard to see her think that way but so far she's ok she does have a ms nurse if she need anything on the phone. 

My dp has a thing for buying cars keeping them a while and swapping and selling them for another on eBay or car sites drives me mad. Hue had a loan for a car when he was younger and only just paid the thing of and he hasn't had the car for 5 years which is why we found it hard to get ivf loan. I have a small car ready I can't wait to drive it's taken me so long and I'm Still unit quite there now  

Your mil doesn't sound too nice I do t know how you would cope with those comments I'm quite good at biting my tongue but once I get home I'm so angry and upset especially if dp sticks up for the mil. 

The lucky cushion sounds ace with a lovely story behind it. Are you allowed jewellery to ec or to you need take them off. I was thinking of asking my nan for something to take with me, I do have a picture of my grandad in my bag I carry everywhere too. I think the elderly believe more in charms in luck which is why I'm thinking of asking my nan I always go to her for help, she's been through a lot and always pulls through somehow. I'd love to see the psychic but too scared. 

MU dp going a car show tomorrow    so I'm going to visit my mum for a couple of hours I sure got out of the one don't fancy looking at cars all day   are you doing much?

I'm sure your cycle will be fine!! Take your lucky cushion and anything els that will help I wish you all the luck in the world after what you've both been throug youdeserve it x


----------



## donna80

The worst thing is the the looks and states, I've got quiet good at staring back!  . I alway assumed it meant death and wheel chair, but there's no evidence at all about Ms shortening life, me and my sister looked in to it a lot when we lost mum but the Drs assured us the Ms never contributed at all, Ms nurses are good and are there for you all through it all, 

That must of drove you and do paying for something eh  I longer owns, that what put us off getting a loan for treatment as if it didnt work we would be paying the loan with nothing to show for it when all I would want to do is pay for more treatment, if you know what I mean. That's why we just saved. I take saving money out on payday am and then we don't miss it, and saving has given me time to get over the last 2 cycles, I'm mentally stronger this year than I was last year, 

That's the thing with my mother in law she can be lovely when she want to be, but when she's being mean she does it in style, if we fall out or she upsets us dh won't talk to her and as she lives a long way from us she panics if he don't answer the phone for a week or 2, he does that to show her he's in a mood and she thinks he's in a ditch somewhere so it's then me that she rings and I can't ignore my phone is because I know she's only ringing me because she worried,    

i know you can wear jewellery to ET but in not sure about EC I've never had my own eggs collected, but I do remember reading somewhere that you can't wear make up and nail varnish and things so might be worth checking out, orange nails and orange undies are ment to be lucky for ec and et, I tried it last year and It didn't help me much,   Nans are fab at collecting things, I used to love sitting with my nan and listening to the stories behind her ornaments, they seen to have so much more fun than us..  I do often wish I could live a life for a week the way they did, just to get a feel for it because some of it just seams so unreal, 

I used to love going to car shows when I was younger, I like seeing all the old cars the newer cars all look the same so not much to see..   Enjoy the day with your mum, I used to love Sunday's sitting round mums the roast cooking and dogs all playing, me and my sister sometimes take it in turns to cook a roast like my mum use to now  and again, 
I had my hair trial for my sisters wedding yesterday I'm maid of honour, witch was nice a afternoon with the girls just chatting rubbish,  
Today we are going dog racing, never been before I got the tickets on groupon £15 for entry and food for 4 of us..don't know what it would be like but thought cheap and cheerful 
 Xx


----------



## tinkerbell24

Good on you for staring back, my mum always makes a joke about it at work and I think now she's just become used to it, she doeshave high cholesterol too so she has this little lump on her eye lid she can't seem to shift that irritates her a lot. 

He was young when he had the loan and just passed his test so decided to get a car and kit it up and as he got older he just started buying cars and swapping them when fed up its very rare we need to put money towards the cars if he just swaps. My dp is a hgv mechanic so will fix anything with a engine even remote control things. When I had my ectopic they told me I could conceive with the tube I had left so we were testing every month and when my partner told me to stop testing I sneakily did it I was obsessed then had my last tube removed and new that was it. We couldn't afford to save up at the time but if I new from day 1 we aren't going to conceive we could of saved up so wish I new from the start. If this doesn't work I don't know how well manage another cycle of we can but we will try. 

Yes my mil can be nice too until her son goes with the child then we get ignored. I tend to not say anything anymore just let her get on with things and sometimes well skip a weekend so she knows she's done something wrong . 

I've seen a wish bracelet on eBay only cheap and you make a wish and when it comes true it snaps so ill try one of them and a stone. Still not sure on the psychic but I would love to go. My mum saw one years ago who said I was going to get with as friend which I did, I would have a c section which I suppose I did with my ectopic and I'd have a girl. Some obviously didn't come true so I'm very careful with psychics. I'm going to do a lot of reading and ask my nan if she has anything lucky. I'm not telling family when I have the ivf because I think they'll ask to many questions plus if it doesn't work I'll have time to get my head around it before announcing anything.

Enjoy your races I also get emails from them they have some good deals x


----------



## donna80

So the races turned in to a great night, we limited ourselves to £20. Each, and places £1. Bets on dogs to win, I won 5 of the races, so made back the money I spent,   the food wasn't fab but It was edible, was home by 10.30 so not even a really late night, (I don't recover well from late nights and lack of sleep, it takes me about a week to catch up, I call it a Ms thing!  ) 

That's a shame your mums dealing with high cholesterol too, she has more than enough to deal with the Ms,  
I used to drive a custom mini and go to all the shows in my younger days It was a family hobby, my dad used to build them and do all the lil bits and il buy lots of shiny things, big wheels and all sorts,  after we lost dad it wasn't as fun any more then I got ill and a mini wasn't really practical, now I drive a focus but like my speed and car to look pretty so I have the zetec s it's pokey and cute,   my dad was just like your dp, my dh is useless with technology, it took him a long time to use his iPhone!!    

My sil in had her ds through IVF after having a ectopic and tube removed, they told her her other tube was fine and she should be ok to conceive but years later after nothing happened her remaining tube was blocked, her IVF worked first time and she has 5 frozen embryos, she has a dd from a previous relationship so her family is complete, witch is why she has given us the frozen embryos, so there is hope that your IVF will work first time for you, you and dp deserve it for what you have been through to get this far,    We did start to save after our failed oe cycle. It it got used up when we lost mum then I spent months Just existing not living so the IVF didn't matter so I just gave up, it took me 8 months and a big shove from my sister to sort myself out and get on with things, I fought for more funding and we won so I thought great this will work and we don't need to save...it didn't work like that   I don't think anyone has been very honest with us over dh sperm,   They told us it wasn't great but ok, when I read my notes it basically said it's rubbish!!  They should of told us. 

Go for the bracelet there no harm in trying, il walk on my hand for the 2ww If someone told me it would work,  . You still have time to have a a lil girl and maybe next year you will have her and it will be true what your mum was told, 
It your choice who to tell but it might be good to tell someone you can trust as it's hard at times and you do need to let of steam. We told people I can't keep anything from my sister and Dhs lot know anyway as we are using sil clinic, it is hard with a failed cycle and I dint realise until much later just how much it affected both of us, 
My sister uses groupon all the time, it was a first for me but would use again, xx


----------



## tinkerbell24

Good to hear you had a great night and well done for winning 5 races   
My partner has no problem using technology he's a dab hand always on phone or laptop it drives me   
My dp does sound very similar to your dad he's car mad and been to quite a few shows this year. 
Really strange your sil went through exactly same as me its a horribme thing to go through.So happy it worked for her first time. I've not got all my notes as my gp gold me I wouldn't bees them all but was told my right tube was fully removed with ectopic but when I had my second removed they said I still had a little bit of tube but nothing would go through there and I never new at all. They told me it was due to infections I never had so sometimes I wonder if They just say things because they don't know the cause. I'm definitely buying the bracelet and been routing through anything els I have such as a be place by nan bought me. I might even treat myself to orange underwear   I have no shame!   I need to read what's important and stop thinking to far ahead and stop thinking what if and take each day as it comes. I do remember been told my ovary was slightl enlarged and have couple of cysts but was left at that so I'm hoping that doesn't interfere, I always feel when I ovulate but sometime scares me as it can be quite painful and this has only been since the tube was removed. I'm going to see my gp on Friday about bloods but my clinic said hiv HEP b & c only last 3 months so need them closer to the time. So they are making me nervous aswel I've never had so many bloods. I've looked about the injections I'm not good with needles let alone injecting myself   I did tell my dp we wernt going to tell anyone but I think people may guess when they see my hormones everywhere


----------



## donna80

I only requested my notes from my last clinic because my go wouldn't help with my blood tests, it cost me £50. For a photocopy of every sheet of paper in the file they hold on me, but saved me a fotune on paying out for the blood tests again, 
They told sil that it was due to infections too, she her her first dd when she was really young then fell pregnant with twins not long afterwards one was etcopic the other she miscarried. It was years later when she was with new dp that she started to ttc and couldn't that's when they found the other tube was damaged, I don't think they really know why these this happen to us, I got told at 30 that I was peri menopausal and no explaintation as to why, even now my cycles are messing about I still can get any answers,   I got told one of my ovaries have no eggs and the other is very small, It gets really painful for 2 days when I ovulate from my right side the small overy, I had a cyst on left overy at a scan on the 30th March I rescanned at a local scanning centre and the syst had got smaller 6 weeks later, so me and Drs are quiet hopeful that the down reg meds will squash it, 
Ive got orange undies and I also got my nails done in orange for my last transfer so no doubt il be doing the orange nails next time too,   


You have time to reasearch and knowing lots of information is not a bad thing, I like knowing what I'm facing so go ott on google and buy all the books on Amazon, I've a stack of IVF/egg donation books on my bed side table,   are you taking vitamins now, now woud be a good time to start, i usually just try and be a lil bit healthier before treatment, there's not much else you can do. But it's so hard to keep your mind busy, 
It is scarey getting the hiv ang hep blood tests done because you know you haven't got hiv or hep but it don't stop the worry waiting for the results, Don't forget they will need dp bloods too. The needles take 10 seconds, the worrying about them and the prep to make them them up takes longer, one
De you do the first one the rest will come easy, xx
The meds turned me in to a monster first cpcycle, second wasn't as bad or everyone got use to me,


----------



## tinkerbell24

If I requested my file it would be massive I'd need quite a few folders   but I suppose £50 is better than £100's. I've not yet taken any vitamins I know I was told my vitamin d was low a while ago and to be honest I'm not sure what vitamins I can take before ivf, I've actually asked at the chemist and they look at me like I'm   could I take folic acid and are vitamins ok to take during ivf or will I need to stop them as I start. My ovulation pains can be so painful at times and at least twice a year I get them where I'm doubled over and even thought of going to hospital they last about half hour then stop. I think my ovulation day was Sunday and still getting the odd twinge now it's amazing how in tune we become with our bodies. 
I was thinking of the Orange nails but from what I read some clinics ask you to remove any nailvarnish I was asked to do this during my lap and dye and was not impressed as I paid to have them done a week before for a relatives wedding   I'm definitely going to get some orange comfortable undies. I think the thought of the needles will be worse my partner works shifts so it'll be hard for him to do it each time though I'm sure he'd enjoy sticking a needle in me   . 
Yes I'm worried about the bloods I'm a nervous wreck with any bloods and to be honest my gp annoys me cause some bloods they'll phone and say yes they are clear no need to come into the clinic and other times they'll phone to book me in and I'll worry until I go just to be told all is clear so all the worry for nothing so I hope they don't do that to me. 

I'm sorry you've got no answers I've also not had all the answers I want and I sit there thinking how and why then in the end thought I'm not going to get what I'm looking for so I'll just leave it. I'm a big worrier where illnesses are cause there's a few in my family so that's scary. My partner hhasnr had any bloods for a while and years ago he was attacked and was bitten on the arm he should have had 2 injections but onlydecided to say the other day he forgot the last one cause they never sent an appointment   men!! Why don't they worry like us. I've had nose bleeds for the past 2 nights my dp thinks it's stress. I think people are used to my moodiness now so the meds might not phase them x


----------



## donna80

My file was a interesting read. I just wish that I knew what was in it before our last cycles. I take a vitamin d tablets and folic acid I also have a vitamin b12 injection every 3months, I have to take these regardless of IVF, I mentioned to my consultant that I was on the and should I take anything else like the ttc vitamins and she said all what I spas taking was fine, you could maybe take like This http://www.boots.com/en/Vitabiotics-Pregnacare-His-and-Her-Conception-60-tablets_1036364/ witch has everything for both of you, or your gap will prescribe folic acid. I've been to hospital with ovulation pains and they though I was mad, I usually have to take strong pain killers on ovulation days,  I dont know about ec, but I wore nail varnish to both my et's. I pay to get my nails done i usually have the shellac as I chip my nails so easily, it's my monthly treat, 
Just tell your Dr that you don't need to be told the results you just want them to print them off and you collect them, they are quiet easy to understand and the ladies here will help, some gps don't understand the results anyway, so your better off just posting your levels on here if unsure, 
I've learnt to just go with the flo and plan ahead rather than worry about whats to come, I do worry about illness but I think I'm just going to waste my life if I worry to much and I can't change it just deal with it as it happens, I do worry that my sister and cousins could have the same problems are me with ttc, as my nan dads side went through menopause at 36, so we could Pertentually all have it, I have told them all about what's been happening with me so they do know and my sister is going to have a fertility mot once she starts ttc, so will know eArly on if there are any concerns, my dh is just like that I have to remind him of everything, 
Nosebleeds could be stress, if they continue for longer than a week contact the gp, xx


----------



## tinkerbell24

Do they actually give you all of your file including things that don't relate to infertility and cycles and for things such as when you were a kid? It's really interesting that clinic needs all of those notes of of thought they only need what is related. I will be getting my vitamins then next time I go shopping. I've just finished taking hair, skin nails ones because my hair and nails became so dry and brittle and my skin was breaking out really bad and I'd never suffered with spots like that before it was horrible. I love to take vitamins but never know how to space them out, my dp mumtakes about 6 at the same time but I'd beterrified to do that she's done it for years she has all the vitamins you could think of, then again so did my grandad he loved his vitamins He swore by fish oils. 
Monthly treats sound great, I've never actually tried the shellac yet, I used to have the acrylics but once my nails started to drown I stopped getting them done because they started to weaken my nails but I'd love to have them done again. 

It's terrible when things run in the the family because it makes us worry more. i hope did your sister does happen to follow on that they can catch it early and help. When are you starting your next cycle if you don't mind me asking? no nosebleed today so it could of been stress or me thinking to Much of what's to come x


----------



## donna80

I only requested my IVF clinic notes, not from the fertility clinic at the local hospital, I was thinking about requesting the early days stuff as well from the fertility clinic, but they did send copies to the IVF unit so I got it all anyway, some of that I have I don't need and problem will never need but I do like collecting paper,  
I do have a full list on every look test that has ever been done on me from a baby through my gp,  
I tried skin hair and nails bits but had to stop them they gave me awful tummy cramps, I was loosing a lot of hair after my 2 failed treatments last year, it was so bad I blocked the plug hole half way through washing my hair, it took me a good 6 months before it stopped, 
I love my monthly treats, I get my nails done I get accrylics with shellac on top, I'm terrible for chipping them and with out acrylic I bite my nails, a new dvd, and a book, and more often then not a new Yankee candle, Yankees are my latest addiction! I have A large  jars in every room!    Dh goes crazy at me...   dh gets he's treats too. Usually beers!    
My sister is 26 now and getting married This year I think she's hoping to start Tcc in 2017! She know it could be a long journey, and il be behind her like she is with me. 
I'm at my clinic on Monday for my DR injection and to collect my meds, hopefully having transfer early August, have you made any appointments at any clinic yet? It's so hard not to think ahead and get stress about it all, I have really hopeful times then times when I think if it hasn't worked yet why is now going to be any different.   I tie my brain up in knots,  . Xx


----------



## tinkerbell24

Well when I had my ectopic I decided to get a diary and write down each appointment at the drs and fertility clinic because I've always had notes lost. My old gp was terrible for it. I kept suffering water infections after my ectopic and when I went back for more he said he's got no notes to say I'd got a water infection and then there's bloods I've had done twice so now I write them myself. I've got a folder and put it in so I know what I'vebeen for ect. 
I also tend to bite my nails always have done but I let someone put some gelvarnish on and since I've had that on my nails just grewI it takes all my might not to bite and my dp always nudges me if I do   

Yankee candles!!! I love them I have a few oil burners with the melts in I'm obsessed and got everyone els obsessed they are great. 

One rang the clinic to ask what bloods I need and wrote then down to ask mygp if he'll help and they've told me to self refer when I'm ready and they'll contact me. I've told dp I want to get my driving test out the way first because I feel I'm just adding more preelssure for myself trying to fit appointments around lessons and work. 
I'm sure you'll get there this time it is so hard not to think ahead. I remember my mum saying sometimes we can try to hard and just let nnature take its cause and carry on as normal but easy for her to say. I find it quite hard to open up to friends/family I just tend to giggle instead of crying to stop the awkward questions ect, I can be hurt quite easy aswel I never show it though in front of people, like today at work I've not been there long and one collegue said I need to be firmer with the kids els they won't listen if I don't but that's not me I prefer to talk to them with a firmishvoice not ball at them and I thought well if I don't toughen with then they'll show me the door. I really hope your next cycle works thank God for this site so people can chat els we'd all be insane   if this cycle doesn't work for us I'd find it hard and be brave in front of people cry behind closed doors but at same time take it out on dp. That's why I decided not to tell anyone when I start so if it fails I have time to get myself in order before breaking the news, it doesn't help when my family think ivf will definitely bring us a baby they don't understand it may not work they see it as this miracle formula especially my nan xx


----------



## donna80

That's good that you started to write everything down, my folder is massive now,  and I'm filling up my note book rather quickly, I've changed  Clinics and hospitals over the years and things are always getting lost, just last week I got a call from my clinic telling me I hadn't had some bloods done, I told the nurse that I had had them done and handed in the paper copy  to my consultant at my last appointment, they and got lost, lucky the company email the results to me so I could just forward it on to the clinic, I also had a photocopy, 

Yankee candles!! I've got 2 large jars and 4 samplers in my front room, a tart burner in my kitchen and large jars in the bedroom  and bathroom!!   I'm not often home enough to light the big jars tho, so they do last a while, I've even got the lampshades for them!! I've got lil sis and mil hooked too, my local shop gave me a loyalty card, I've only got to spend £10 more and get £10 of my next candle, so I'm going to treat myself to a lavender one for while my treatment is happening I can light my candle the the evenings while doing my relaxation cd, 

That's a good idea to concentrate on your driving first, do you have a test date? Then you can get to appointments without waiting for public transport or dh and you won't need as much time off work, 
my last clinic was right in the middle of London and took 3 tubes, so took most of the day, couldn't take the car as parking was terrible and the only car parks were like £9. Hour!! 
Saying That clinic I am with now if the other end of the country and we have to fly there,   But it will be worth it,   
I used to advise and walk away from alwark conversations but I've grown a thick skin now, I was a wedding as a plus 1 with my sister (her dp was working and I do know the family just not as well as my sister) the brides is 25 and has 3 children, her mum said to me it's about time you get your finger out or you not having kids I always thought you would while shaking her head and tutting!! I just said it's a very long and expensive story and il like to leave it for another day..now where's my drink and walked away, my sister couldn't believe it she was shocked she was thinking of something to say for me and I came out with that! I was feeling pleased with myself!  
It must be tough working with children. Don't worry about your colleague maybe she not happy that you get on better with the children,  I think talking is far better than shouting, they will listen more if you talk and be friendly with them, don't let her get to you, have a quiet work with a manager if your feeling uncomfortable and just ask how they feel you are getting on, 
It is hard with a failed cycle and most people assume it is going to work, my nan knows I'm starting Monday and the knitting needles are out again!! I did buy her 2 balls of pale pink wool yesterday that was half price she can make 2 cardis with that, I got the little cute buttons too, I thought it would keep her busy, i remember reading A post on ff about one ladies elderly dad, she was going aboard for her embryo transfer and had told her dad but he was going on holiday and would be away when she came home, he told her he would cancel his holiday as he wanted to be home to meet the baby!   

One test I've remember you will need that the clinic forgets about is a up to date smear test,


----------



## tinkerbell24

I've had things lost before and never retrieved. I've been to my gp today she's agreed to do the tests got to have them Monday she said normally you get offered counselling before hiv testing but she said I'll be fine just needed to consent, I've also had to sign for my records and on the form it asks what records ill be needing and I've put anything related to infertilityI onwards and any tests I've had bid the clinic need more they can ask me but I'm sure they won't need my full history from when I was a baby ect they said they'll be in touch with a price ect so not sure if they come by post or I need to collect them. She also said my last Clinic as put I've had a lap and dye and tubes removed but nothing stating I've had adhessions or any problems so she said that can be left at that all the clinic put was operation was done ivf needed and advised to have bloods which at the time I didn't have because I wasn't starting off so would be a waste of blood and money I did have a c antibody but nothing was on my notes at all so it seems what my gp has she thinks my clinic will be happy with. I'm annoyed my last clinic I had my operation at hasn't sent anything to my gp but I'll just go along with what my gp has. She said she doesn't think my ivf clinic will need to be in touch with where I had my operations because teverything was passed to her anyway is that ok do you think? Got my bloods Monday so very nervous. She also said I need to book an appointment for sti screening with the nurse but my ivf clinic hasn't stated I need any screening did yours? So not sure whether to get them or not I know the ivf  Clinic said they do t do syphilis anymore either so not sure what els I need the clinic I'm going is asking for less tests than other clinics I looked at. my gp did say they don't do the amh so I'll need that at the clinic and she had no idea what the scan was to check ovaries so she left that too.

I'm in need of more Yankees so I need to get more I love them though my partner is not keen and said they are too strong but I love afresh smell. 

I'm booking my test for August time my instructer will say I'm ready one minute and not the Next so can be very frustrating my partner thinks its best to do driving along with ivf as it might take my mind of things but I think it's too much for the appointment in case they clash. 

I'd be very proud with what you said sometimes I'll stutter when trying to make excuses which is why I use the loo excuse  

I do have an up to date smear but my next one isn't due until 2017. My dp said nothing is in the way once I have the papers and bloods but I felt like shouting yes there is I'm in the way cause I'm terrified   what does my dp need from the gp would he need bloods too find it very unfair we need to be stabbed with needles and they get a slight joyish moment


----------



## donna80

That's great that your gp is going to do your tests, the main think your clinic will need is to know what treatments you have had, ie. No tubes and possible scar tissue, and the blood results, they will scan you before treatment and make sure all is ok, they and will do the ovary scan at the same time, your bloods will come back fine you have had them all done before and they were fine then, so will be now.   2 of my clinics were different one wanted a clymdia test the other only wanted syphillis 

Dh will problem need hiv, hep B and C and Sti cheak too, your smear test is fine, it just need to expire after treatment, give the clinic a copy of that letter with blood results, 

My dh is worse than me with candles he use to buy the cheap ones that don't smell for very long, then I found Yankees and he just lights them now, 
I would contact clinic now and  arrange a consultant appointment for end of August, then you would have something to look forward to after your driving test and you can set yourself goals with driving, have to be test ready by ... Date as I need to drive to clinic appointment, 
My dh has got away with everything treatment related since he had he's sperm removal surgery, in July 2010!  
I think he had 1 blood test at the very beginning of our last lot of treatment, this cycle because we are embryo donation they haven't asked for anything from him, all he needs to do is sign a form!!   He's got away Scott free!!


----------



## tinkerbell24

So happy my gp let me have the tests though in the waiting room I felt so sick and nervous I was ready to walk put so not sure what that was about. I emailed my clinic a while back they said there's no need for syphilis as they don't do that anymore and never mentioned sti screening I've been on there website and doesn't say anything on there about that test either they just said amh, fsh, lh, hiv hep b and c that's it. My dp hates doctors and said he'll have his done at the clinic I've tried to persuade him to got to the gp but like talking to a wall   

Will my dp need his notes as well or just me?

I love setting goals it helps me. My dp said I think to far ahead but I like to know I have a plan. Just the other day I was thinking of moving stuff around to fit around the maybe baby and my dp just laughed   

Can't believe you dh got away Scott free   I wish wecould get away Scott free


----------



## tinkerbell24

Oh Iforgot to ask are these bloods fasting my gp never told me if I should eat or not and it doesn't say on my forms? X


----------



## donna80

its nice your gp is doing the tests that will save money, I wouldn't worry about sti screening then, I'd they aren't asking for it, it mite be a idea to get any sperm tests that dp has and done, he's go should just print of s copy but it will be him that hAs to request it, you could write a letter and ask him to sign it, saying that you are going for treatment would it be possible for you to collect any sperm results and have some blood done.. The go may just leave the notes and blood forms out for you to collect, it's worth a try and will save some more money,  

I need plans, This treatment and our new car are taking every last penny of our savings. So I've already planned how long it will take me to get for money for another try, dh just says whatever!     My sister so getting married in September so there's been a lot to pay out with that too, 

You don't need to fast for the bloods tomorrow, 
Xx


----------



## tinkerbell24

I will try that anything to save money I've also tried to plan ahead for another cycle if all fails, I also get the whatever from my dp it's really annoying sometimes makes me feel a bit alone and like I'm the one carrying everything and he's just taking it as it comes he never plans ahead. My dp had a spermcount done but that was I think about 2 years ago but I've put it in my folder just in case along with smears and any results I've had over the years to do with infertility. I've now got to wait for the gp to contact me with a price for my notes but didn't say how long it will take I have requested for anything to do with infertility as my gp said it may save some money instead of having notes from when I was little but if they do need them they can request not sure why they would need them I'm sure they don't need to know each cold I've had or nappy rash ect   plus it would give the clinic one massive read   
Very nervous for bloods I hate them so glad I can eat before hand last time I had bloods which was quite a fewthe lady said are you sure you need to have all these bloods in one go, I said yes just get them out the way and I passed out, I remember nurses around me checking my pulse and putting cold flannel on my face it was really   hope I don't do that again x


----------



## donna80

I will reply more later I'm on way to airport to get flights for our appointment today but just wanted to say good luck with your blood test,   Xx


----------



## tinkerbell24

Thank you hope you managed to get the flights sorted. Had my bloods done and talked the nurses ears with nerves and asked so many questions. She told me in the 10 years she worked there Shes never seen the hiv+ so try not to worry I wasn't offered counselling just consented which told her the gp must think I'm ok. Also when I had a mmc years ago because I didn't lose the baby until 13 weeks she said I was probably tested then. She said my results might be ack Wednesday and if they book me in don't worry unles they put me in urgent. I came home andhad a cry cause I'm just so nervous it's a massive thing I feel sick to my stomach so fingers crossed now I'm ok but if they book me in I'll still worry


----------



## tinkerbell24

I've just rang my doctor and the receptionist said the bloods are back but the doctor hasn't checked them yet I'll have to call back at 4-5 o clock so asked her if there is anything to worry about and she said she's Not aloud to say anything and doesn't know anything because the doctor hasn't looked yet. I'm so so nervous now I feel sick. The nurse who did my bloods told me ring yomrrow morning but I felt so nervous today I just has to phone she said they came back this morning so doctor will check when she finishes the clinic. I feel so sick and sweaty. Didn't think they'd be back so soon. If I ring back and they tell me go in I'll seriously be a nervous wreck x


----------



## donna80

Hiya Hun, hope your ok, 
Sorry I've not been on I've had a manic few days, my appointment went well on Monday and Im now down regging, with the prosap injection, I've got all my meds and need to ring clinic to arrange when to have a scan on day 1, because my Drs on holiday they are going to coast me on DR For a week so transfer will be the first week of August, because I've been so busy I've not really had risen to think about it witch is a good thing, and I've got a busy weekend with my sisters hen weekend, today we are of to the local theme park, 

Have you had your results?? Are you up to much over the weekend? 

 Xx


----------



## tinkerbell24

Good luck   I didn't trealise you started so quick I really really hope this works for you my fingers are crossed for you the whole way. Theme park sounds good. In terrified of rides myself   always have been. I don't mind mini fairgrounds but theme parks just scare me   have a great time!

I rang on Wednesday for my bloods and they said my fsh and lh are normal but the doctor hadn't read the other 2 so I said is there anything I need to be worried about as I've been worried and she said the gp just hadn't read them so can't say nothing and to to it if my gp wasn't inyesterday so I've been told to phone back today. I hope she's read them so I don't need to panic all weekend. My mum said if it was serious shed have rang me from home or contacted me asap cause surely if it was bad it would flash up as urgent


----------



## tinkerbell24

Well eng my gp nd got transferred to another number becasuse I apparently need pay for hep b and c and hiv so they blocked the test. The path lab I rang were really understanding and said she told my surgery Monday I had pay, so now I've paid but got wait again I feel even worse now. Hope you enjoyed your day out x


----------



## donna80

Had a great time at the theme park and saturday night we went on a cocktail making masterclass and had a meal, a lil tipsy buy bed time but did have a blast, I love all the rides but must admit I am getting older now    
That's strange your gp doing half the tests but not the rest, at least you did manage to get done done free, 

You would get a phone call if your results were bad so try not to worry too much, have they said how long you have to wait for the results? 

Any date for driving. Test yet? 
Xx


----------

